# My new girl



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Here are a couple pictures of my new baby Jasmine. I should get her within two weeks.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Heart be still.... she's adorable. :wub::wub::wub: You're so lucky!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

She certainly is beautiful. Congratulations. Bet you can hardly wait!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She's soooooooooooooo cute. I think I have "puppy fever" again. Especially love the picture with her little tongue sticking out.:wub::wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Very cute!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*So pretty.*


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What a little doll!!!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh for Heaven's Sake! Can it get any cuter than this? I love her little tongue sticking out. 

I know that you can't wait to get her ,I know I couldn't!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I seriously can not take the cuteness, the tongue shot, put me over the top. What a doll!!!! CONGRATS. Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww my goodness.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh she is PRECIOUS!!! Love it


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh she's adorable!! Congrats!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww, she is just precious. :wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I can't imagine a more adorable puppy! Congratulations! I'm sure it's going to be a long two weeks-- I remember waiting for Pippa and Cozette, and it was nearly torture, lol. I love the name Jasmine too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's cute! Love her little tongue shot.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Awwwww...what a doll!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She is gorgeous! Congratulations, Patsy


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

She's adorable! I bet you just can't wait for her to finally come home! Puppies are great


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Can't wait for the puppy breath. Wish it could be bottled lol.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awwwwww so cute! I know you must be excited...can't wait to see more pics of her


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations!!! just love the little tongue!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Awwwww Patsy, she's beautiful!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Patsy, she is sweetheart! :wub:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

She's beautiful. That little tongue!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my, she's so precious.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

awww! i luv her ears and the little tongue sticking out! congrats!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Precious!! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh she is such a little beauty. I am SOOO jealous.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Every time I see a puppy this cute, well, it is as good as falling in love all over again! :wub::wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

congrats she is so lovely


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Patsy,
She is a doll!! Would you tell us where you got her? Thanks.
Linda


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Susen Kennedy


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh you must be sooooo excited!! she is gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh I talked to Susen sometime before I ended up getting Cozette. She seemed like a lovely person and was very informative. When I was ready to get a new fluff baby, she didn't have puppies, which is how I ended up getting Cozette from Florida. 

I'm very excited for you-- don't forget to take lots of pictures and videos when you get her home!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jasmine is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Susan has been great. Jasmine's sister is now on her web site. I sure wish I could have adopted both of them.


----------

